# KrystalKleenDetail: Audi RS6 Plus - Enhancement + Interior, Hard Body & Dodo Juice



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

*KrystalKleenDetail: Audi RS6 Plus - Enhancement + Interior, Hard Body & Dodo Juice*









Audi RS6 Plus
Enhancement Detail
Interior Detail
Engine Detail (Stage I)
Wolf's hard Body Sealant topped with Dodo Juice Purple Haze

This detail was carried out in December and was the next job i had booked in after the 'Mercedes SLK AMG'. I had originally spoke n to the owner just after he had acquired it in August. Originally i was asked to quote for just the interior with the addition of cleaning the Alcantara headlining. Since then the owner had completed a thorough service on the car and also had it booked to go through the bodyshop local to him for a respray of both sides and the bonnet and front bumper due to small scratches here and there that were quite deep....although very minor.

A few months had gone by and i hadn't heard anything else.....apart from a few phone calls from customers of his who he had recommended me to. These included a 'Lord', an eccentric number plate collector and one of HM The Queens Solicitors......and all from just a quote :thumb:

So when the phone call eventually came for the car to be booked in it was agreed that it would be booked for the Interior as well as a Paintwork Enhancement considering the bodyshop were bound not to have machined it correctly. I did of course offer a bit of discount on the work considering the business that had already come my way from this customer 

On the Friday i received a call from the owner to check i still had it booked in and to ask if it was at all possible that i could pick it up from him at work...all 480bhp of it !!!

Safely back at the unit and this is what we had to start with....























































In general its not too bad although never underestimate the size of one of these beasts !!!!










On with the usual 2BM & snow foam wash process
The wheels had quite a build up of brake dust on them so out with the AS Ali Shine and the usual selection of brushes.....










Once all the wheels and arches were cleaned and a final rinse this is what we were left with....










So time to go inside to see what hides beneath 

As expected the claying didn't really find anything apart from a minimal amount from the roof and tailgate as they were the only panels that hadn't been repainted.

And the paintwork revealed the usual marks that are left from a bodyshop which is always the same, this was probably one of the better ones i've done from a bodyshop....










I decided as the paint was reasonably new and with nothing too deep in it i would just start with Scholl S17 on their blue pad .......

The compulsory test panel.....










So on with that combo and finish down with the Scholl black finishing pad....




























Next stage is Wolf's Shine & Seal...for this i have an Autoglym finishing pad i picked up years ago and never really found a use for but find it perfect for this...which left us with.....



















One thing that stood out with this paint is the amount of flake in it and the coarseness....lovely !!!




























Time to apply the Wolf's Hard Body.........









Timer set for 15 minutes and then buffed clear.

At this stage somebody popped in for a chat and we got onto the subject of waxes etc which led me to open my box of 'original' Dodo Juice waxes in the glass jars. Now if you know the Dodo Juice line you will know its been a couple of years since they last produced waxes in glass jars and to find them still in perfectly good useable condition was a bonus.....can you guess what came next 

Couldn't resist....!!!










20 minutes curing time then buffed clear.....now onto the interior and the Cognac leather and very dusty trim...



















Hoovered, all vinyl and plastic surfaces , vents & headlining cleaned with AS G101. Carpets shampooed. Leather seats and door inserts cleaned with Car-Chem Leather Cleaner & treated with Car-Chem Leather Armour.

All piano black inserts polished with Malco Spray Wax and buffed clear...
































































Black Optics and badging buffed with Malco Spray Wax..










Engine bay & surrounds cleaned with AS G101, carbon fibre polished by hand with Malco/Presta Polishing Creme and finished with Malco Spray Wax once more.

What a beast !!!!










Now its just left to seal the Anthracite Grey wheels with Auto Finesse Mint Rims and wipe the bodywork down with AF Finale. Tyres dressed with AS Rubber & Plastic Cleaner.

Now outside into the sun to see what we have and some gratuitous reflection shots :doublesho


















































































Nice bit of flake again ....


















































































...and thats all. It was time to call the customer and tell him it was ready for collection. "Is it possible for you to deliver it back"

At this stage i'd like to state that i do tend to get an awful lot of people telling me how lucky i am to get to drive cars like this on the road..........WRONG!!!!!!!
The weather was dry and bright but the roads were wet and i ended up driving along the A34 like an old man on a Sunday afternoon and was running the risk of getting pulled for 'kerb crawling' trying to avoid anything that might splash me with road 'crud', this is also whilst trying to ignore every idiot on the road in a spammed up VW Polo that wants to race you......not a nice experience!!!

Car safely back and still looking good......mission accomplished. phewww!!!!...










Now to decide what to post next - Mercedes SLK350, Porsche 997 Carrera Cab or 1972 Maserati Merak?

Once again thanks for taking the time to read through this and all comments and questions are welcome.​


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work looks spot on.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Epic!

Would love one of these cars, Congrats on all the work sent your way also


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job chap:thumb:

Big ol' buses aren't they!:buffer:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job there, looks terrific! Love the colour of the leather too.

Shame you didn't feel the full power, they're so fast! A mate had a saloon one and it was the first car I've driven that you have to pull out first before putting your foot down to overtake, otherwise you'd be in the back of the car in front! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work m8 :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work as always Marc...love the wheel stand in the reflection of the back bumper got one of them myself.

Andy


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Great job there, looks terrific! Love the colour of the leather too.
> 
> Shame you didn't feel the full power, they're so fast! A mate had a saloon one and it was the first car I've driven that you have to pull out first before putting your foot down to overtake, otherwise you'd be in the back of the car in front!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I had quite a few people comment on the colour combination whilst it was in with me and it seems its a bit of a 'marmite' combo depending on who you ask. Personally i quite liked it



madwaxer said:


> Nice work as always Marc...love the wheel stand in the reflection of the back bumper got one of them myself.
> 
> Andy


:thumb: Hi Andy, i wondered if you were on here somewhere, i realised as soon as you mentioned the wheel stand


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job on a beast of a car:argie: how long after you applied shine & seal before you gave it a coat of hard body?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning car


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work beautiful car!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work. Don't worry about the tools in the chavwagons, a Snake doesn't have to bite you to prove it's deadly.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

great work as always matey, looks brilliant (Y)


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

kk1966 said:


> I had quite a few people comment on the colour combination whilst it was in with me and it seems its a bit of a 'marmite' combo depending on who you ask. Personally i quite liked it
> 
> :thumb: Hi Andy, i wondered if you were on here somewhere, i realised as soon as you mentioned the wheel stand


:thumb:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

nice work!!!!:thumb:


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Car looks showroom fresh! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

amazing car


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible results. Great reflection shots!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning..


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice work - glad to see the choice of Scholl compound and pads works well on Audi paint - I'll be doing mine when i pick it up soon.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Veeeeeery nice indeed. I quite like the leather too btw


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job ! The owner must have thought he got a brand new car !


----------

